# Meetings > Λ-άμδα >  Δυστυχώς... αποχωρώ

## vmanolis

Όπως λέει και ο τίτλος, κρίνω ότι βλέποντας πως δεν θα μπορώ να ανταποκριθώ στις απαιτήσεις του λ-ΑΜΔΑ, είναι προτιμότερο να αποτραβηχτώ τώρα που είναι ακόμη αρχή, παρά αργότερα και να δημιουργήσω κάποια έστω και μικρή ανωμαλία στην λειτουργία του.  ::  
Από την μία μεριά τα άρθρα που έλεγα να προσπαθούσα να τα "βολέψω", από την άλλη δυσκολεύομαι να έρχομαι στα meeting λόγω οικογενειακών και επαγγελματικών υποχρεώσεων, δεν μου τσουλάει το θέμα.  ::  
Εν πάσει περιπτώση, καλή επιτυχία στο όλο project.  ::

----------


## socrates

Καλά να είσαι και εσύ!

Σίγουρα πιστεύω ότι θα μπορούσες να προσφέρεις αλλά ως γνωστό πολλές φορές εξαιτίας δίαφορων συνθηκών ήμαστε αναγκασμένοι να θέτουμε τις προσωπικές μας προτεραιότητες και να αφήνουμε κάποια πράγματα στην άκρη.

Με την σύμφωνη γνώμη των υπολοίπων για κάποιο διάστημα θα αφήσω ανοιχτό τον λογαριασμό σου ώστε να μπορείς και εσύ να μας λες την άποψη σου για θέματα που αφορούν το Λ-άμδα.

----------


## vmanolis

> ...
> Με την σύμφωνη γνώμη των υπολοίπων για κάποιο διάστημα θα αφήσω ανοιχτό τον λογαριασμό σου ώστε να μπορείς και εσύ να μας λες την άποψη σου για θέματα που αφορούν το Λ-άμδα.


Αυτή η κίνηση επιεικώς με κομπλάρει, ειλικρινά ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση.  ::  Νάστε καλά.  ::  
Απλά νιώθω ότι δεν θα μπορέσω να είμαι συνεπής στα άρθρα και στα meeting του λ-ΑΜΔΑ, οπότε μοιραία θα... μείνω πίσω. Αυτό δεν θα το ήθελα ούτε εγώ και σίγουρα ούτε οι υπόλοιποι που θα "φορτωθούν" πιθανότατα τις συνέπειες από την καθυστέρησή μου.  ::  
Και πάλι ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά.  ::

----------


## elkos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> ...
> Με την σύμφωνη γνώμη των υπολοίπων για κάποιο διάστημα θα αφήσω ανοιχτό τον λογαριασμό σου ώστε να μπορείς και εσύ να μας λες την άποψη σου για θέματα που αφορούν το Λ-άμδα.
> 
> 
> Αυτή η κίνηση επιεικώς με κομπλάρει, ειλικρινά ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση.  Νάστε καλά.  
> Απλά νιώθω ότι δεν θα μπορέσω να είμαι συνεπής στα άρθρα και στα meeting του λ-ΑΜΔΑ, οπότε μοιραία θα... μείνω πίσω. Αυτό δεν θα το ήθελα ούτε εγώ και σίγουρα ούτε οι υπόλοιποι που θα "φορτωθούν" πιθανότατα τις συνέπειες από την καθυστέρησή μου.  
> Και πάλι ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά.


μια παρέα είμαστε  ::

----------

